# Mazda A/C Problem - Cycling Rapidly



## ninjaboy (May 19, 2008)

Hello All,
I've got a slightly similar issue.
I own a 2007 Mazda 6 and the a/c in my opinion cycles too often at about every 10secs.
This happens in fan speed 1 and 2. The cycling is however okay in 3 and 4 but I'm not planning on driving around with the a/c on that speed.
My issue is, I don't know if this is normal operation for the car but I doubt it.
Got 22,000 miles on the car, bought it at 20,000 miles.

Anyone with Mazda experience?


----------



## Nutbuster (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: A/C compressor Cycling on/off*

My experience has been that your system will cycle on and off exactly as you described if the system is low on Freon, although my low pressure switch went out once and caused the exact same cycling to occur. You'll need to figure out which is happening. Does your system blow cold air or just so so cool air? That would be the biggest indication as to whether or not you actually have a low freon situation or a bad switch. The switch is a very easy fix so hope for that one. Autozone will help you locate the switch or you can find it in a manual on your model car.
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ninjaboy (May 19, 2008)

*Re: A/C compressor Cycling on/off*

As far as I'm concerned, the system blows so so cool air although my friends seem to think it's ok.
Anyways, I read somewhere that it's normal for some cars to cycle often on lower fan speeds so I dont know if that's the case here.
I had figured it was freon level related and so I had it recharged but that made things worse as it got over-filled and started blowing hot air. I therefore had to evacuate it and recharge again.

Sigh.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: A/C compressor Cycling on/off*

Hi Ninjaboy and welcome to TSF:wave:

Guess continuine this thread is OK, most folks start a new one. The advantage is that all of us that worked on the last problem will get notified of your posts, thus I am here also. 

The low pressure switch is always in the low pressure pipe, the large one. Some cars use a thermostat in conjunction with the low pressure switch to turn on and off the compressor. Yours might be one of those. Most cars simply mix warm air (heater core) with cold air (AC core) to get a temperature control in the vehicle. The ones with the thermostat use cold air and cycling the compressor to get the the same effect. 

Not much help, but something to look for.:smile:

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## ninjaboy (May 19, 2008)

*Re: A/C compressor Cycling on/off*

Thanks for the welcome Mack!
To be honest, the a/c cooling is not that bad but my 92 camry's a/c was a lot better and Im somehow troubled by that.
I woulda changed the a/c thermostat but with the mazda, it works with the engine thermostat and controls the fans as well and thus, I'd rather not mess with it.
Anyways, I think I'll just leave it be till something drastic happens or it gets worse


----------

